# Knitting Pattern Hot Rose Hat with Textured Panels in Size Adult- free till Jan 24



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is my new hat with textured panels for a lady. It's made in the round and doesn't have a seam.
The pattern is available for free till Jan 24, 2014.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-rose-hat-with-garter-panels-for-a-lady

Have a great weekend! 

Elena


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable. I just know my GD would love it!!!!


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

Thankyou Elena, I am looking forward to making this one.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So pretty! Thank you!


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, i've been looking for the perfect hat for me, and i think this is it!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty, Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

This hat is lovely!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful hat. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It looks like a fun one to make.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are welcome! I'm glad you like this one, too!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. It's lovely.....as are all your patterns. I've made many of them as gifts and they are always well received. You also use really nice colors which show off the patterns so well.

Have a great weekend and keep those knitting needles humming!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you Elena! Once again a magnificent design...I love making your hats!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Got it! Thank you!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Elena. It's very generous of you to share such a lovely pattern with us.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice stitch combo! Thank you.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thank you. You are so generous to share this.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

YOOHOO just gorgeous! Thank you soooo much! My sister will love this!


----------



## Dcarolyn (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing. I love your patterns. I need to try knitting in the round. Hope I can do it.

Hugs,
Deedee Sheffield
Dcarolyn (on KP)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet design - thank you


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's adorable and I have a perfect candidate to wear it too! Thank You.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is an awesome hat--thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I LOVE that color! Great style and love your embellishments...always!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Kind of you to offer it for free for a while.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty hat, thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! Have fun with the pattern!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity :thumbup:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I downloaded it, very pretty. Thank you!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is my new hat with textured panels for a lady. It's made in the round and doesn't have a seam.
> The pattern is available for free till Jan 24, 2014.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elena!! <3


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for another great pattern..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for that phat. The Knitter's Guild I am in is wanting members to make some hats for us to display and give to charity. This one will perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another lovely hat pattern! Thank you so very much for sharing!!!


----------



## AmeliaG40 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

